
Germany tries to stop U.S. poaching German firm seeking coronavirus vaccine - Rexxar
https://uk.reuters.com/article/uk-health-coronavirus-germany-usa/germany-tries-to-stop-u-s-from-luring-away-firm-seeking-coronavirus-vaccine-idUKKBN2120K6
======
mtmail
Earlier discussed in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22584108)

